# Install with a floppy...



## holo (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi,

Where is : ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/8.1-RELEASE/floppies/ 


I need install a freebsd with floppy and an external HD (USB) and use boot.flp.

So, I can use fdimage (under windows XP) but I did find it.

Is there an another way to prepare floppy 1,44' somebody can help me ?

Thanks for your help


----------



## mk (Oct 26, 2010)

Few days ago I perform installation of 8.1 from 7.2 install media. I booted the 7.2 and from custom->options, change *Release Name* from *7.2 Release* to *8.1 Release*. Finish install as usual. So..boot from what floppies you have and follow the above. 
Floppies are not build starting with 8.x branch, you can make your own by rolling *release* cycle iirc.


----------



## jem (Oct 26, 2010)

You have USB ports, so could you install from the memstick image?


----------



## holo (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi, 

Sure, I have try 3 Memsticks but It fail...

I dont know why ...?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 26, 2010)

If it's a somewhat old machine the BIOS might not support booting from an USB memory stick or hardddrive. Or, if it does, it might be turned off.

With these older machines I find it simpler to just connect a spare CD drive to it. Only really old machines can't boot from a CD. Besides that, I can never find a bleeding floppy that doesn't have errors on it. Or the floppy drive gathered so much dust over the years it still fails with a good floppy. Just for that I always have a spare CD drive with cable. Once the initial install is done and it's accessible over the network the CD drive goes back into the drawer


----------



## fronclynne (Oct 26, 2010)

As [red]mk[/red] hints at, download the floppies for 7.3 and when syinstall starts, go into the options and change the release to 8.1-RELEASE.  As long as you keep in mind that you cannot use dangerously dedicated disks with 8.x (I think 7.x still allows their creation) you should be fine.


----------



## mk (Oct 26, 2010)

It will be helpful the OP to explain the effort more in depth. You want to install from floppy for some reason, on external hdd accessible from usb? Then what? The hdd itself will be installed in pc case and booted or be a "travel mate" and booted of from usb on *any* pc?


----------



## holo (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for your answers.

I have resolved my problem with a new memstick (Transcend 8 Go). It was the memsticks (I think...) that failed.

But I will need to use a floppy for my next configurations (some particular embedded solutions). I will test the MK and SirDice solution. It should be OK.

Or I will keep FreeBSD 7.3...

Thanks.

Pat


----------

